# What do you tell a 9 year old????



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

That shot a bird with his red ryder bb gun because it was ugly? 

A) You should never kill anything you don't intend on eating and only if it's in season.

or 

B) Nice shot!!!

Or other???

I'm curious to hear what other's would have said.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

My very first thought???
Where is the parent that was with him or supervising him to make sure the kids dosent shoot an ugly bird with the BB gun?


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

A.

And then you make him eat it.

KW


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

MEL said:


> My very first thought???
> Where is the parent that was with him or supervising him to make sure the kids dosent shoot an ugly bird with the BB gun?


That's pretty good too!

Good thing there weren't any ugly neighbors walking by.

KW


----------



## Morgan07 (Mar 26, 2009)

A. I also agree that the 9 year old needed to be supervised!


----------



## RyanV (Oct 7, 2009)

Starlings and English sparrows were on my open season list. 

Others i had to be more sneaky about targeting.

He is going to do worse stuff after he gets a drivers license. Don't be too harsh.

Ryan


----------



## BIG DAVE (Mar 3, 2003)

explain to him hunting is not all about killing!!! 
have a sit down with him and talk... tell him
that the game he desides to take should be 
resourceful... i wouldnt scold him for his actions
i did the same thing, at about 10yrs old... still
remember the bird left there 37 yrs later...


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

RyanV said:


> Starlings and English sparrows were on my open season list.
> 
> Others i had to be more sneaky about targeting.
> 
> ...


 Chipmunks were my primary target, My father took away my BB gun because I was killing to much.......And gave me a crossman co2 pistol (luger) to slow me down a little. That worked for a minute.:lol:

I would tell him Good Shot, and get him something with a little more velocity/better trajectory than a red ryder. In one more year he could be hunting game......All young predators do some sport killing while practicing for the big leagues


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

RyanV said:


> He is going to do worse stuff after he gets a drivers license. Don't be too harsh.


Couldn't disagree more.

Not all kids are maniacs and idiots. The proper guidance in this kind of situation could mean the difference between life and death when the stakes are higher as a teenager.

You can discipline the kid with love and understanding. Doing nothing teaches him the wrong lesson.

KW


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

When I was 10 I killed a skunk with my pellet gun, drug it up to Norton's house. My Dad was in Vietnam and Norton was the old man down the road that knew everything. He asked me why I shot, it, I didn't know.

Long story short, he had me clean and he soaked it overnight in milk, next day we ate it.

It was good, but not even close to being worth what I went through cleaning it. 

Six years later I learned he had pitched the skunk and pulled a rabid or squirrel out if the freezer.....it wad still a lesson learned and still remember over 40 years later.....if your not going to eat it or put it to use, you've got no business killing it.



_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## logsnagger (Jan 20, 2011)

2PawsRiver said:


> When I was 10 I killed a skunk with my pellet gun, drug it up to Norton's house. My Dad was in Vietnam and Norton was the old man down the road that knew everything. He asked me why I shot, it, I didn't know.
> 
> Long story short, he had me clean and he soaked it overnight in milk, next day we ate it.
> 
> ...


Agree

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

logsnagger said:


> Agree
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Seriously??? How many of you all grew up with a bb gun, shooting birds??? I'd wager a whole of us!!!!!!! That's how most of us practiced, and learned.... Depending on what kind of bird it was i'd just let it be.
If it was a bluejay or robin or something proteced then have a talk and tell him those are off limits. Keep to sparrows and blackbirds.
Doing that is way better than sitting watching TV or playing vidoe games or sitting on the computer all day.
I see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

What kind of bird was it? When I was that age my dad let me shoot sparrows, starlings, and cowbirds. Teach him to identify his birds and let him go.


----------



## logsnagger (Jan 20, 2011)

Bomba said:


> Seriously??? How many of you all grew up with a bb gun, shooting birds??? I'd wager a whole of us!!!!!!! That's how most of us practiced, and learned.... Depending on what kind of bird it was i'd just let it be.
> If it was a bluejay or robin or something proteced then have a talk and tell him those are off limits. Keep to sparrows and blackbirds.
> Doing that is way better than sitting watching TV or playing vidoe games or sitting on the computer all day.
> I see nothing wrong with it.


Thats your opinion and your entitled to it. 

However I think that letting your child fire wantonly at animals because they are bored is irresponsible.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## loweboats (Apr 1, 2007)

definatly nice shot. i try all the time to shoot birds with the red ryder but you have to really arch the the bb and I have yet to kill one!


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

When I was 8 I was able to go anywhere in our yard with my BB gun without any supervision. I had a course set up to shoot cans. One day I shot a dove that was sitting hi at the top of a tree by the chicken coop. Couldnt wait to tell dad when he got home. Showed him and he said wow son thats great, good shot. See your getting good with that gun, almost time for a new one to learn. That christmas he got me a 20 gauge shotgun. He told me with this gun I was only aloud to shoot it with him around. Then tought me the birds that I was aloud to shoot and the ones I wasnt. Dont discourage a kids desire to hunt. Let him be proud of it and discuse it in a couple days and let him know the birds that are OK to shoot and those that are not.

Good luck and congrats to your son...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

First off, I will say the kid lacks proper supervision. I am his "big brother" from big brother/sister of the lake shore. I spend about an hour and a half- two hours a week with him after work. His dad left, leaving him with just his mom. He recently was given a bb gun as an early christmas gift and has been bragging about if weeks. He really wants me to take him "shooting" but by the time I get out of work, it's dark outside. 

A week ago he said he shot at a bird and when I asked him why he just said "cause". I told him if he doesn't plan on eating it, he shouldn't shoot it. Then asked if his mom know how to clean and cook a bird incase he does kill one. He said "probably not". 

Yesterday I asked him if he's still shooting his bb gun and he sais yes and he shot a bird. When I asked why he shot it, he replied "cause it was ugly". I told him again he shouldn't shoot anything unless he plans on eating it. He didn't really have much else to say and I didn't press the issue at all. 

When I look back to when i was his age, I was "hunting" anything that was in range of my crossman. So I thought I'd see what you guys thought. I'd be a total hypocrite if I came down hard on him about shooting the ugly bird, but I also want him to know right from wrong.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

I'm sure we all did it.......until somebody that knew better explained why we shouldn't.......hell, there are guys her on the website that still haven't learned that lesson. Killing things is a responsibility, don't take it away, just work with him to make sure he understands his responsibility.

Good of you to step in where a lesser man stepped out.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I admit, I shoot just about everything that walks, crawls or flies in my backyard. Last summer my daughter asks me if I ever shot a robin or cardinal or bluejay.... 

I quickly responded with,,, "oh no,, you can't shoot those"... Of course her "why" response quickly followed... I simply explained that those are song birds and you can't hunt 'em. From there we went inside and grabbed the "bird book" and a quick lesson on what we "can" and "cannot" shoot was given. 

Needless to say,, she can spot a starling and a sparrow from a mile away now...:lol:


----------



## grouly925 (Dec 6, 2006)

Cats have to eat too. Find one and let it feast. We honed our skills on anything that flew, hopped, or walked when we were young. At least he isn't shooting the neighborhood cat. I would invest in some other sort of target for him, but nothing beats live moving game.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

I was allowed to shoot starlings when I was a kid. Had to know that red wing blackbirds were songbirds.My kids are given you kill it you eat it when shooting. I wouldn't have a squirrel in 2 miles if they had their way. Glad you are explaining. You can see by the previous posts that there are different opinions in how someone else would handle it. Keep on mentoring as you have time. 
QUOTE=William H Bonney;3931310]I admit, I shoot just about everything that walks, crawls or flies in my backyard. Last summer my daughter asks me if I ever shot a robin or cardinal or bluejay.... 

I quickly responded with,,, "oh no,, you can't shoot those"... Of course her "why" response quickly followed... I simply explained that those are song birds and you can't hunt 'em. From there we went inside and grabbed the "bird book" and a quick lesson on what we "can" and "cannot" shoot was given. 

Needless to say,, she can spot a starling and a sparrow from a mile away now...:lol:[/QUOTE]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Percha Man (Mar 16, 2003)

Good shot now go get me a deer......


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

I was allowed to shoot "English Sparrows and Starlings" all other birds were off limits. The rest of the sparrow family are son birds.

My dad made this loud and clear before I was allowed outside with the bb gun. One day I found a dead Evening Grossebeak. I asked my dad what it was he told me then he asked if I shot if. I said no. He asked a second time if I did. Again no. To my horror he puilled out his pocket knife and skinned it looking for a bb hole. I was never so scared about a neighbor shooting that bird. He cleaned the whole bird and no holes were found. That was 40 years ago!!!!!!!!!!!!:yikes:

I got to keep the gun. Lesson learned there.... dad's are sneaky!

Sorry but kids needs a bit of dicisipline for shooting something he should not have. Ignoring it will do no good.

Skinner


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

We hunt crows. Woodchucks too. Kill a coyote any chance I can get. Shot 3 skunks in the yard this past summer. Had some mice in the house a few years ago - killed them also. Mosquitoes and spiders have a short life span in our house. 

But we don't eat any of them. 

The "only kill anything if you're going to eat it" theory sounds nice, but I've never met anyone who actually lives by it.

When and why one person thinks it's OK to kill something and the next person doesn't isn't a simple topic. It's actually very complex, and those who try to reduce it to simple absolutes invariably expose their hypocrisy.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

November Sunrise said:


> We hunt crows. Woodchucks too. Kill a coyote any chance I can get. Shot 3 skunks in the yard this past summer. Had some mice in the house a few years ago - killed them also. Mosquitoes and spiders have a short life span in our house.
> 
> But we don't eat any of them.
> 
> ...


if your not going to eat it or put it to use, expands your options a bit.


----------



## hoot619 (Feb 15, 2005)

Glad you are there for him. A BB-gun gives you responsibilities. I can 
still remember mine. Blackbirds and the like are ok. Songbirds are protected. 

A homemade BB gun target would be nice to shoot at . Safe backstop doesn't have to be much, cardboard box will do. Paper plates etc stuck on with a thumbtack. felt marker pen to make target circle. Won't be long he will be hitting the tack.

Some of us people forget how we were when we were that age. Gun safety is a must. Shoot at something not suppose to be shot at. Broken window etc car house pet etc. Drastic steps have to be taken but gun safety has to be explained first. After the do and don't are explained let them know if they use it in a safe way all is fine. If in a unsafe way the gun will not shoot if barrel is bent in half. Use it right ot lose it. Ken U


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

2PawsRiver said:


> if your not going to eat it or put it to use, expands your options a bit.


Just curious but what use would there be for a dead crow?

I'd agree with others that the "if you kill it, you eat it" rule is an arbitrary and useless one. I kill porcupines whenever I see them and don't intend to either eat them or put them to any use other than filling up a hole in the ground.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

To the OP, one of the appeals of shooting at living targets, as a kid, is that they tend to move, increasing the complexity of the shot. Shooting at targets gets boring pretty quickly. My Dad recognized this when I was little and to prevent a total decimation of the local red squirrel population, he made a target for me that hung from a tree limb in our back yard, made of a couple of can lids with a wooden brace (put together to resemble Saturn with it's rings), it was hung from fishing line with a with leader so it looked like it was floating in space. When a BB hit it, it would spin and swing in an arc from side to side. Much more challenging to hit then a stationary target and it taught you how to lead a moving target, much like shooting skeet does. Maybe something like that would hold the kids interest.


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

Munsterlndr said:


> Just curious but what use would there be for a dead crow?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

MEL said:


> My very first thought???
> Where is the parent that was with him or supervising him to make sure the kids dosent shoot an ugly bird with the BB gun?


Comorants are ugly........but i dont shoot them  


=BASS


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

But i mean give him a break. We all shot at squirrels and birds when we were younger because we thought it was fun. And i know we never ate them. But a 9 year old with a bb gun isnt a good idea. 


=BASS


----------



## cr85rider953 (Oct 11, 2010)

I've never understood why people shoot things just for fun. I will only kill something if I have a good use for it. I'm sure we all have killed birds and everything as a kid but I look back on it now and it was just pointless killing. I would jsut sit down and explain to him that should not shoot anything unless your going to eat it or use it for something meaningful, not just because its ugly. This is just my opinion and when my son gets old enough to start doing this kind of stuff thats what I'm most likely going to tell him.


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

The biggest issue is location. If he lives in the city he shouldnt be slinging bbs at birds because there are houses.


=BASS


----------



## jimmyo17 (Jun 7, 2011)

Ive shot alot of bird in my life never thought much of it, i would have went with nice shot. Them red ryders arnt easy to kill something with.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

jimmyo17 said:


> Ive shot alot of bird in my life never thought much of it, i would have went with nice shot. Them red ryders arnt easy to kill something with.


Yeah, no kiddin',,, with mine,, I have to "play the hook".... I can actually see the BB curving in the air. It's a very consistant curve, I know it like the back of my hand after 30 years..( I still have the gun.. :lol: )


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Explain to him that hunting is a discipline. Not just going out and shooting at everything simply because it is front of you. A hinter needs to identify the target and what is behind it. Know what is season and the daily limits. With a little help he'll be hunting soon enough. 

Does he have a BB trap? A range set up with targets can be a bunch of fun.


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

This may just be the difference between growing up in the city and growing up in the country but my buddies and I were always in the woods with our BB guns and no supervision when I was growing up. That was back in 3rd grade and up.

We would shoot (or attempt to shoot anyways) sparrows and other birds. We would make blinds and wait for them to come, we'd stalk them and sometimes try our hand at long range shooting. When the birds weren't flying there were always cans or boxes around to shoot.

Like others have said, the whole "don't kill it unless you intend to eat it" theory is nice and has a great message but it isn't always applicable to every situation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

I wish there was an open season on stray cats.


----------



## TOOTALL (Dec 29, 2004)

petronius said:


> I wish there was an open season on stray cats.


You mean theres not? :evil:


----------



## GrtWhtHntr (Dec 2, 2003)

When I was a kid I used to shoot at birds with my bb gun. Can't say I did much damage to the population! I don't see a problem with it although a 9 yr old is probably a little young to be running around unsupervised.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

ken powell said:


> Do you think the organization would have an issue with you taking him to a hunters safety course? That would prolly help. They can tell him the do's and don'ts and he would have his card and maybe not want to do anything "wrong" to lose it. He would have something to look forward to. Actually I do not know what ages they take. I too think there is some very good information in this thread, but as in any discussion you will get the extremes on both sides and you have to decide what is right for your particular subject. There is no single right way for every kid out there. They all are different and unique. Just don't give up on him.


 
That's a great idea. I just did a search and a class is just finishing up. I'll try to get him in the next one. Half the class is at the fire department and half in at the range. I think that would have a far greater impact on him than coming from me. 

Thanks!


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

sbooy42 said:


> Um yeah Petronius, we are aware that BB guns are dangerous and can kill...But thank you for posting a rare incident that confirms what we already know...
> 
> Should we take our kids BB guns away because some stupid 19 yr old made a poor decision?... Maybe he wasnt aware of the damage that could be caused because he never had a bb gun as a kid...maybe??


No, you shouldn't take them away but parents should teach their kids better. Don't ya think! Of course unless the parent is nothing but a poacher or worse yet, just a general all around criminal.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

boehr said:


> No, you shouldn't take them away but parents should teach their kids better. Don't ya think! Of course unless the parent is nothing but a poacher or worse yet, just a general all around criminal.


Dont I think?? Um yeah kind of why I said maybe he wasn't aware of the damage it could do... 

Not sure where your going with the poacher or criminal statement. Pretty sure a poacher is aware of the damage that can be caused by a BB gun.. The everyday criminal well I guess that depends if their parents taught them about BB guns... Or maybe your saying parents that allow kids to shoot birds are poachers too..


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

thill said:


> That's a great idea. I just did a search and a class is just finishing up. I'll try to get him in the next one. Half the class is at the fire department and half in at the range. I think that would have a far greater impact on him than coming from me.
> 
> Thanks!


That would be awesome..
I know my friends and I were proud when we got our cards..


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

thill said:


> That shot a bird with his red ryder bb gun because it was ugly?


Tell him his mother is ugly too! Then cross your fingers and hope for the best!

:corkysm55

JUST KIDDING!!!! ne_eye:


----------



## trophy18 (Aug 14, 2011)

heck when i was 9 my grampa give me a single shot 16 guage and a pocket full of shells, he told ride around on the 3 wheeler and shoot all the muskrats i could find out of the dikes on the farm. He explained to me that they were tearing up the edges, so there was a point to it. Just tell your kid not to shoot something unless there is a reason to what he is doing, weather it is killing it for food or something else. Personally i wouldent be to conserned about a tweety bird other than the fact that he killed it because it was ugly....not sure about that.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

thill said:


> That shot a bird with his red ryder bb gun because it was ugly?
> 
> A) You should never kill anything you don't intend on eating and only if it's in season.
> 
> ...


I would have explained the correct birds to shoot, handed him more BBs and told him to go forth and have fun. I doubt I would have been 1/2 the marksman I am now without shooting a couple tons of BBs growing up.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

petronius said:


> Man charged with murder after roommate dies from pellet gun injuries
> 11:30 AM, Dec. 28, 2011
> By Laura Misjak
> 
> ...


 These are legal adults not kids.These guys are Idiots.Bad coparison.:rant:


----------



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

boehr said:


> No, you shouldn't take them away but parents should teach their kids better. Don't ya think! Of course unless the parent is nothing but a poacher or worse yet, just a general all around criminal.


 You need to buy your underwear 3 sizes bigger.Calling kids poachers all over shooting a few tweets.Again I bet pretty much evey one here who's had a BB gun has shot a few tweets.So I guess were all a bunch of poachers.So since we all have shot tweets as parents we are poachers and teaching are kids to be poachers.Thats what it sounds like you are saying.New underwear is all I have to say.


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

petronius said:


> Even a Red Ryder will poke your eyes out.


Shoot your eyes out.......and yea thats why santa didnt bring me one.....im tempted to shoot my friends in the back sometimes


=BASS


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Enigma said:


> These are legal adults not kids.These guys are Idiots.Bad coparison.:rant:


The reason I posted the article is because it happened just last week in Ovid near St. John and because I had a discussion with some non-hunters/shoots yesterday and they did not realize the power a pellet gun has. They thought it was the same as a BB gun. A lot of kids and adults these days don't know what these guns can do.


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

petronius said:


> The reason I posted the article is because it happened just last week in Ovid near St. John and because I had a discussion with some non-hunters/shoots yesterday and they did not realize the power a pellet gun has. They thought it was the same as a BB gun. A lot of kids and adults these days don't know what these guns can do.


Next thing we know you will be one of the ones trying to get guns banned! :yikes:


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Enigma said:


> You need to buy your underwear 3 sizes bigger.Calling kids poachers all over shooting a few tweets.Again I bet pretty much evey one here who's had a BB gun has shot a few tweets.So I guess were all a bunch of poachers.So since we all have shot tweets as parents we are poachers and teaching are kids to be poachers.Thats what it sounds like you are saying.New underwear is all I have to say.


My underwear fit fine but your attitude is what I would expect from a want-to-be sportsman. Just like some of the other want-to-be's here.:yikes:


----------



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

boehr said:


> My underwear fit fine but your attitude is what I would expect from a want-to-be sportsman. Just like some of the other want-to-be's here.:yikes:


 Just like some men with a badge who think there gods.:yikes: But that's ok because you wore a badge.I bet you never broke the law in your life ever give me a brake.I'm not telling anyone to brake the law either.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

FredBearYooper said:


> Next thing we know you will be one of the ones trying to get guns banned! :yikes:


Not quite. I grew up with guns in the house and had my own shotgun and .22 under the bed when I was 12, before I got a BB gun. I used to take my dads .22 and .32 pistol out in the back and target shoot all the time. I still keep a couple of guns under the bed. I believe in gun safety and the proper use of any gun starting at the earliest age, be that a BB gun, pellet gun or a regular firearm.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Enigma said:


> Just like some men with a badge who think there gods.:yikes: But that's ok because you wore a badge.I bet you never broke the law in your life ever give me a brake.I'm not telling anyone to brake the law either.


I haven't wore a badge in almost 6 years so if that is your best excuse your a joke. You will never find me stating I never broke any law but that doesn't mean that it was right nor does it mean I thought of it as being a good thing or proud of it. That is where the want-to-be's differ from real sportsmen. So what are you, a want-to-be?:gaga:



> Great shot!When I was a kid my BB pellet gun kept me out of trouble some what.I did shoot out one window and my dad beat my butt for that to.My wife blow up once when my son shot a bird with his BB gun.I told her it's part of being a boy and growing up.Then she took off in her car because she was so pissed off.I told her when she got back if she didn't like that kind of stuff to leave because it's all part of growing up for a boy that live's out in the country.


 From that post alone it is evident your defininitely not a sportsman and obviously a poacher who has no respect for the outdoors or natural resources. But that's ok because you were raised that way. Your profile states you educate hunters, at least that is right because anyone can hunt but sportsmen are more than just hunters. I know a lot of hunters who are idots. I hope the first poster raises his son to be better and not just someone like you.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

Boehr, just so I have this straight...are you saying that if I go out and shoot a sparrow or a starling that I am a poacher?


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Justin said:


> Boehr, just so I have this straight...are you saying that if I go out and shoot a sparrow or a starling that I am a poacher?



From DNRE website: Poaching-The illegal taking of fish or wildlife.

You should be able to answer this yourself.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

MEL said:


> From DNRE website: Poaching-The illegal taking of fish or wildlife.
> 
> You should be able to answer this yourself.


Thanks for your concern. I was more interested in the feeling s of a retired CO.


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

Guys Boehr is retired now. Now all he has is the birds at his feeder....


----------

